# اللهجة السورية: ترمس / مَطّارة / مطرة



## avraham arabic

شو يعني كلمة ترمس. في واحد صاحبي سوري قال لي جيب الترمس. فسألته شو يعني ترمس؟ فقال  لي مطّارة الشاي, بس أنا مافهمت عليه, حتى هو جابها من المطبخ
 : إبريق لسكب الشاي. لو كانت هذي الكلمتين مطّارة أو ترمس في لهجاتكم. قولوا شو هذي اللهجات وشو معناهم


في اللهجة السورية كلمة *مطّارة *تعني إناء يملئ بالشراب, وفي العادة يأخذ الأطفال معهم المطّارة إلى المدرسة وأيضا يمكن أن تعلق المطارة على رقبتك أو كتفك. إذا كانت كلمة مطّارة في لهجتك فقل ماذا تعني وأي لهجة​


----------



## cherine

التُرْمُس إناء أو عبوة لوضع السوائل. وقد ذُكرت من قبل في هذه المشاركة، مع بعض الصور. أما المطّارة فلا أعرفها.


----------



## momai

!من اي منطقة انت من سوريا فنحن لا نتحدث العامية ذاتها 
في عاميتي العامية الوسطى الغربية الترمس هو هذا
والمطرة وليس المطّارة هي هذه


----------



## avraham arabic

أنا من اللاذقية


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

تحفظ المشروبات الباردة في المطرة
وتحفظ المشروبات الساحنة في الترمس
اللهجة السورية - دمشق
لم أسمع كلمة مطرة مذ كنت في السابعة من العمر 
 لم أسمع مطارة من قبل.


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر أيضا نطلق على هذا الوعاء اسم *تيرموس *، وننطقه كما في الفرنسية لأنه مأخوذ من كلمة Thermos التي هي في الأصل اسم الشركة التي اخترعت وسوّقت هذا المنتوج في بداية القرن العشرين​ 

أما بالنسبة للعربية الفصحى ، فإن المجامع اللغوية اقترحت اسم *حنجور *لمثل هذا الإناء .. ولست أدري شخصيا إن كانت هذه التسمية موفقة ولا إن كانت مستعملة على نطاق واسع​


----------



## momai

الحنجور هو علبة الدواء على ما أظن في سوريا


----------

